# Man gets hit by train



## Scout (Apr 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SukTBSJJ4KM[/YOUTUBE]


Man gets hit by train on abandoned track. Truly disturbing stuff


----------



## haywood415 (Apr 13, 2010)

that was disappointing. but did you notice it was shot on 4/20/2009? the nat'l stoner holiday? $5 says those guys were high


----------



## nomofica (Apr 20, 2010)

I had a rather stupid grin on my face when I saw the train dude appear.


----------



## DarkStarr (May 4, 2010)

scared the crap out of me :rofl:

next time ill check the volume lol


----------



## DillR (Jun 8, 2010)

DarkStarr said:


> scared the crap out of me :rofl:
> 
> next time ill check the volume lol



Same here...:wacko:


----------



## onecrazykid108 (Jun 19, 2010)

Disappointing


----------



## Lt.Col.Warren (Jul 7, 2010)

I saw it coming, but still make me chuckle.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 7, 2010)

"Hello HEMS? Ah huh, ah huh, oh jeez ouch, ok mate, ta, bye"
"Oz you useless bugger get up on the double! Its a go!"
"What is it Brown?"
"Yeah mate its a one under"
"Oh jeez man thats just, ouch!"
"Exactly, best we be off then"


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 7, 2010)

BOO!:sad:


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 7, 2010)

Apparently, if it doesn't have spurting blood and amputation it doesn't belong in this forum...


----------

